# Cwm "installed Successfully" But Still Boots Stock Recovery



## wareju (Nov 18, 2011)

Rooting/romming for the first time so hopefully there's a simple solution to my problem. I've rooted my fascinate and then installed CWM via ROM Manager, which tells me it was successful every time. When I boot into recovery it takes me to what I'm assuming is stock - blue menu with only four options - and it gives me the error "failed to verify whole-file signature." I get the same thing when I try to flash a rom straight from the apps "install from sd" option.

VZW Fascinate, rooted, stock o/s (2.2.2 I think)


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN (Jul 7, 2011)

You cannot use Rom Manager to flash CWM as it does not fully support the Samsung partition structure. You must flash a .tar file via Odin to get a working recovery. Check the stickies under Mesmerize/Showcase development for the files you need. Don't worry, they work for the Fascinate as well. Make sure you search and read as much as you can before you start, as this has been covered numerous times before. Good luck!


----------



## suppliesidejesus (Jul 4, 2011)

You will lose your CWM every time you boot into Android if you don't flash a custom kernel. Put a Froyo TW kernel on your SD card, Odin CWM without the battery in so the phone doesn't start up, put the battery back in and three finger salute directly to recovery. Flash that kernel, and then boot into Android. Voila, you have persistent CWM.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

got it down now cept installing cm gives me status 7 errors....ideas?


----------



## Tone_Capone (Jun 24, 2011)

wareju said:


> Rooting/romming for the first time so hopefully there's a simple solution to my problem. I've rooted my fascinate and then installed CWM via ROM Manager, which tells me it was successful every time. When I boot into recovery it takes me to what I'm assuming is stock - blue menu with only four options - and it gives me the error "failed to verify whole-file signature." I get the same thing when I try to flash a rom straight from the apps "install from sd" option.
> 
> VZW Fascinate, rooted, stock o/s (2.2.2 I think)


Did you flash the updated 3e Recovery needed to install CWR correctly? I ran into that same issue when I first set up my buddy's Captivate even before I had my Fascinate. This process is needed for the stock recovery to be replaced.

Here is a video showing how to replace the recovery:






And here is the file:

http://www.mediafire.com/?srhipjqvy7mpdde

You will need Root Explorer or Super Manager to do this operation.


----------

